# My NBA Model's Picks For 12-27-22



## nbacomputerman (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi All, I have worked on these systems for many years and what I have now appears to get us 55% long term win rates. You can follow along and hopefully profit.
My NBA Model's Picks For 12-27-22


----------

